# weight saving check list



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

having had a good look through peoples build threads and several searches I've decided to remove some weight as any saving is surely a good thing towards power to weight ratio. i don't want to loose the back seats as i use them sometimes, altho i have been looking at lighter front seats, they seam a little costly so heres what I'm doing so far and rough weights from posts I've read.

rear ballast 16kg (weighed)
rear back box removed 18kg?
aircon . 20 kg (still to weigh)
side skirts changed for fibreglass ones.. anyone know the weight of the standard ones? (still to weigh)
spare wheel, 15kg (weighed)
alloys changed for lighter ones. no idea on the saving
front bumper 8.2 kilos. changed to fibre glass one with no aliens, saving a cpl of kilos.

anything else I've missed thats cheap and easy, without ripping the car apart?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Smaller lighter battery


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Getting rid of the oem seats is a must if your gonna put your car on a diet, you may need to change the springs after as the car will sit higher so that something to take into consideration.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

already on some lowered springs, so that should be ok.

as far as seats go, id love to, but there a bit expensive for me at the moment. i'll maybe start saving the pennies.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

You can look at the qs specs.. for things like
No ac ,lose all the heated seat weight..,The qs alloys may be especially light, I dunno.
Mho on it is it was developed specifically to post a sub 6 sec 0-60,whether it is "what the TT should have been originally " or not ..shrug.

Wheels..its said around 17-18 inch is the point at which normal alloy wheels stop being lighter than steel , unless you go for ultra expensive split rims etc.You can kid yourself that wider tyres, for example are to improve handling  but above 17 in.. lets face it its all about appearance.
Tyre weight is substantial too.

For example .. and all these will fit the TT with the adapters I have ( I tested)
16in steel with 205/55 ,weight 31 lbs add another 2lbs per wheel for plastic wheel covers.. ewww 
17 in alloy 7.5J (original) with 225/45 approx 43 lbs.
20 in alloy 8.0J with 225/35 (slightly oversize) 54 lbs

Lose the spacesaver and toolkit and either use runflats or carry a "I will seal and inflate you" can and youll save some pounds.

The qs idea of moving the battery to the rear and removing the balance weight at the back is somewhat offset by the heavy duty cabling that has to run all the way to the front for starter etc.

Its a slightly different era car.. mk2 100 kg(220 lb) lighter than a 225 so same ,better perf than a 225 with 20 less bhp 

Youd have to work pretty hard to remove a"heavy guy" hiding in the boot,amount of weight on a standard 225 , getting another 55 lb off a qs wouldnt be a walk in the park either,Id imagine.

As Hoggy suggested recently  driving around on 1/2 tank of petrol and managing your range would save quite a bit of weight..np getting to 1/2 tankfull fairly rapidly,I find :lol: .

Mine I like the solidity(no choice really  )
Paint weight ..its had a respray allready,now Ive covered it with vinyl wrap,,gawd knows how many extra pounds on there

If you wanna go like the "track guys" scraping off soundproofing etc..go for it... , but if you dont wanna go"full monte",I dont think theres any magic bullet.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

its not for the track, i just figuered that any weight loss would be good for fuel economy and power to weight ratio.

i do like the heated seats in winter, but if i got the chance to get some light weight ones, id go down that route.

already bought some tyre weld and going to take the spare out, ac is also gone now, which i might add, will make oil changes far easier as theres more space in the engine bay.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Sounds like you have similar goals to this guy...

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=458833


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

i dont have a goal in mind, i just thought if i could save some weight for free, it would be a good thing


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

just to add to this. i changed the front bumper to an aftermarket fibre glass one. i haven't weighed the oem bumper yet, but it weighs a ton compared to my new bumper.


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

spare wheel, 20kg

Have you weighed it ?


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

nope all the weights are ones I've read on here, now I've got all the stuff off, i should probs weigh it all and get exact numbers

what do you think it weighs? have you weighed one?


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

i haven't, but i dont think it weighs any more than the weight i removed behind the rear bumper.

If it really does weigh that much then i would be surprised.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

i'll get my scales out [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Donay (Sep 30, 2013)

I wonder if the trunk lid on the roadsters were made so heavy to balance out the front? Also a way to save money and shed at least 20lb would be to go on a diet


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

Donay said:


> I wonder if the trunk lid on the roadsters were made so heavy to balance out the front? Also a way to save money and shed at least 20lb would be to go on a diet


are you calling me fat?  :lol:



infidel.uk said:


> i haven't, but i dont think it weighs any more than the weight i removed behind the rear bumper.
> 
> If it really does weigh that much then i would be surprised.


been in the garage with my scales.....

spare wheel. 15kilos



ballast... 16kilos


----------



## Gavin812 (Aug 24, 2015)

I used to be 90kg in weight so went on a diet n now lost 10kg  and a good shit before i get in my car or on my motorbike sheds abit more ,loads better power to weight then :lol: :lol: 
Cheaper n better then taking car n bike to bits :lol:


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

removing the aliens is like -5lbs
A FMIC (if using alloy piping) sheds -5/10 lbs
Aftermarket headlights dropped me 10 lbs :wink: 
If you have an exhaust system, you have also shed serious weight. My downpipe weighs exactly 19lbs less than the OEM one, not to mention an aftermarket catback will shed you about the same give or take.
Also wheels but that's pretty obvious but expensive too.


----------



## Donay (Sep 30, 2013)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> removing the aliens is like -5lbs
> A FMIC (if using alloy piping) sheds -5/10 lbs
> Aftermarket headlights dropped me 10 lbs :wink:
> If you have an exhaust system, you have also shed serious weight. My downpipe weighs exactly 19lbs less than the OEM one, not to mention an aftermarket catback will shed you about the same give or take.
> Also wheels but that's pretty obvious but expensive too.


must be a little fella? Aliens from Pluto are a good 100lbs :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Rear towing eye will save a few lb.
Steve


----------



## JimmaY (Jun 16, 2014)

Have you thought about chopping off a leg? Surely that's a few pounds gone.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

JimmaY said:


> Have you thought about chopping off a leg? Surely that's a few pounds gone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Sent from a stock Audi TT*


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

employ a child to drive it and watch the amazing power to weight increases?
oh, hang on


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

i would rather not remove any body parts from my actual body.

considering the tow eye, as i never tow anyone, but you never know.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

update to this.... front bumper with aliens weights in at 8.2 kilos. so not much saving compared to the new fibre glass one i got, only a cpl of kilos. but still, a saving is a saving.


----------

